# 55 gallon at walmart



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I actually saw they lowered the price on these today. Their kits are for $148 now


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not sure if it is just local or everywhere but if you need a tank it might be worth checking it out.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

same here. pretty much the only fish item I would get from them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I have the 10, 29 and 55 from them, works fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

really? id expect it to be a cheap piece of crap, which is why i never considered buying tanks from them.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> really? id expect it to be a cheap piece of crap, which is why i never considered buying tanks from them.


 its all-glass aquariums though isnt it?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

$150 is how much it cost me to setup a 10 (first tank) wish i'd gotten a 55 with that money


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

ya still need to buy a few things but its a pretty good starter.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the 29 from wallyworld, and it has proven quite satisfactorily servicable. I assume the 55 is as good. ( Now if they'll only start carrying 75's... )


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ten gallon was like 12 dollars.


fishboy said:


> $150 is how much it cost me to setup a 10 (first tank) wish i'd gotten a 55 with that money


my ten gallon was like 12 dollars.


I may be going on a roadtrip. south dakota (right below me) 240 gallon tank, with everything including a nice 384 watt lighting system, with bulbs. filter, 2 heaters. and its all almostl new. just a lttle while left on the auction with no bids. $200 thats only $50 more than a 55.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

luckyyyy

i wish i could get a huge tank for that price.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice find shev, let us know how it works out


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lucky!!!!!!!! GRRRR... I was sooooo tempted to get a 550 gallon tank for $600 the other day... SOOOO tempted... anyway, I know the girl who's buying it, she's setting up a salty... hopefully it'll be too much for her, and I can grab it on the rebound a year from now  hahah jk... I wish her the best of luck, and refered her to this site for help


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortuantely I have wooping cough. an epidemic has swept lewis and clark county. I may go anyway and get it. I just have to figure a way out to get it here. I was told to stay home for 5 days while taking the antibiotics and not to contaminate anyone else.

what luck, last day of school I get sick.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?aquariums101&1118372249

30 minutes left, didnt notice the time on it. I also just got a job, and will be fired if I take a week off.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

shev: It cost me $150 because i tryed to buy all the cheapest stuff (13 year olds aren't usualy rich) and it came back to kill me as i started need more stuff, chemicals, a new filter, and it just sucked up my money and i had to work monthes to pay it off but i'd never regret it, it was a learning experience


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whooping Cough???
Ay-yi-yi! That's one you don't see every day.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah... schools were almost shut down it got so bad. kids werent allowed in the school, and neither were old teachers.

a couple people died but they were either just kids or old people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

woa.......


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> yeah... schools were almost shut down it got so bad. kids werent allowed in the school, and neither were old teachers.
> 
> a couple people died but they were either just kids or old people.


that stinks


----------

